# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Bàn phím không dây Logitech

## lehoongf



----------


## lehoongf

Thêm 2 cái này: Thép làm dao:

----------


## Mới CNC

Cái này đăng lên làm gì vậy?

----------

lehoongf

----------


## lehoongf

Ờ đây là chỗ đổi đồ mà bạn?

----------


## john999

> Thêm 2 cái này: Thép làm dao:


2 miếng thép còn không bác. cho em sdt địa chỉ với. inbox: 0988295539

----------


## minhkhuehd

Ơ em cần cái bàn phím nếu còn dùng được  :Big Grin: ? Nó có cả cái đầu nhận USB cắm máy tính có dấu sao (*) màu đỏ phải không?
Cho em xin giá ---> em mua  :Big Grin:

----------


## duyvinh101

Bàn phím giá nhiêu đó bạn

----------


## vanvulinh01

có bán ko thớt hay chỉ trao đổi thôi

----------


## lehoongf

> Ơ em cần cái bàn phím nếu còn dùng được ? Nó có cả cái đầu nhận USB cắm máy tính có dấu sao (*) màu đỏ phải không?
> Cho em xin giá ---> em mua


Còn cần nữa không bạn? cho số điện thoại đi.

----------


## ngoinhahanhphuc

sao nhìn tàn thế bác ? về dùng được không đấy

----------


## lehoongf



----------

